# Autotrail fresh water drain tap



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

my blue fresh water drain tap is very stiff to operate , is this normal and if so, how can I loosen it off
GEOMAR


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi There
From my experience this type of tap is tight to operate. I've tried various "safe" lubrcants but none work so I've accepted this and taken heart that the tap will not open and dump my water on the ground.

There may be another MHF expert who can help - I will be checking to see if there is an answer.

Cheers

David


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I had the same problem.
The tap was conected via a rusty hose clip.
I do not know if that is the standard fit, but I removed the tap and replaced it with a length of 15mm copper pipe that has a shut off valve.
I do not know the correct name of it but it is the type that you fit into plunbing systems to shut off water to taps. Half a turn with a screwdriver and away you go.

Dave p

Edit
it is a service valve about £4


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Our 2005 Autotrail has same type of tap..
Always been hard to turn and needs two hands to ensure it dosent break off anywhere..


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Quite usefull Ferry Tickets forum :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Same problem here too. I tend to use mine as a bung now rather than a tap and just pull it out and stuff it in. You can by new ones from caravan dealers though.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I had the same problem.
> The tap was conected via a rusty hose clip.
> I do not know if that is the standard fit, but I removed the tap and replaced it with a length of 15mm copper pipe that has a shut off valve.
> I do not know the correct name of it but it is the type that you fit into plunbing systems to shut off water to taps. Half a turn with a screwdriver and away you go.
> ...


I believe it is called an "isolation valve".

Mine is really stiff too !!! Two handed operation i find. For either me or the misses. (not that i'm married or anything weird like that)

Nice to see the Autotrail section has been upgraded to Ferry Tickets. Could have been worse. Thankfully there isn't a chemical toilet desposal point section.

Freddiebooks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Freddie,
The valve was lying about in my plumbing box along with a tap and radiator valve.
i toyed with the idea of putting the tap on but thought it would encourage youngsters to see if it worked :lol: :lol: :lol: 

dave p


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Thanks Freddie,
> The valve was lying about in my plumbing box along with a tap and radiator valve.
> i toyed with the idea of putting the tap on but thought it would encourage youngsters to see if it worked :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> dave p


Or even better. . . drink out of it !!!

* FIT THE TAP TODAY !!*


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi



Cut mine off and replaced it with a wine bottle bung, works a treat.



Andy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Andy I will remember that whe I next need an isolation valve


Dave p


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

you could try a 15mm gate valve comes complete with handle - £2.86 from Screwfix 8O


----------

